
Don't sudo pip - rgun
https://pages.charlesreid1.com/dont-sudo-pip/#about
======
brockers
Or grunt, npm, gem, etc... etc... etc...

I don't know about brew and the MacOS ecosystem.

~~~
stephenr
Brew is broken by design - it installs programs in /usr/local _without_
requiring root permissions. You cannot in fact run it as root, it won’t let
you.

I’ll wait for the home brew maintainers to tell me I’m wrong and that their
approach is perfectly fine, despite being at odds with the standards set by
every commercial and open source operating system on the planet.

